# back from paris looking for cool people to hang out with!



## taZzmaniac (Nov 30, 2010)

hello fellow expats,

well, actually am not a real expat...hehe...i spent the past 4 years in Paris, France and am back to malaysia...had fabulous 4 years with local french and fellow expats there and would very much like to keep the party alive with the international community here!

cheers !!!


----------



## Pierlo (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi,
Am french, but right now living/working in Norway.
I'll be moving to Penang in a couple of months!
Would be great to exchange some stories!
How is your french? My Malay is non existent


----------



## taZzmaniac (Nov 30, 2010)

hi!

thanks for writing to me!
i'd be delighted to make your acquaintances
especially of french speaking background
oui, je parle très bien français...enfin; je parlais bien...mais la faut que je m'entraine un peu plus...je commence a perdre mon français!!!! au-secours!!!!

hehe


a bientôt


----------



## Pierlo (Apr 13, 2011)

Perfect, send me a mail, we'll keep in touch


----------



## taZzmaniac (Nov 30, 2010)

Pierlo said:


> Perfect, send me a mail, we'll keep in touch


hmm, i tried pm'ing u & provide u with my mail add
but this site is smart, they dont allow members to keep in touch one to one until u are an active member, active poster --> which am not ;p


----------



## Pierlo (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey. Am now in Penang, one week and so far so good!
Let's meet and have a coffee!


----------



## taZzmaniac (Nov 30, 2010)

am in KL, if u down here, gimme a buzz


----------



## la_cachette (Oct 24, 2011)

Pierlo said:


> Hey. Am now in Penang, one week and so far so good!
> Let's meet and have a coffee!



Salut Pierlo ! T'es encore a Penang ? Moi aussi j'ai vecu 3 ans en france =). Ca te dit de pendre un verre ? 

a bientot !


----------



## Peté1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Welcome back*

... you did not specify in which city you are loacated?



taZzmaniac said:


> hello fellow expats,
> 
> well, actually am not a real expat...hehe...i spent the past 4 years in Paris, France and am back to malaysia...had fabulous 4 years with local french and fellow expats there and would very much like to keep the party alive with the international community here!
> 
> cheers !!!


----------



## la_cachette (Oct 24, 2011)

Peté said:


> ... you did not specify in which city you are loacated?


Hi Pete, I'm in Penang too. If you like to meet up sometime, let me know.


----------



## Peté1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*I bet you can recommen a good coffee shop...*



la_cachette said:


> Hi Pete, I'm in Penang too. If you like to meet up sometime, let me know.


How about meeting over coffee on coming week. Wednesday to Friday I have really flexible schedule. Propose time and place. Would be good to get know you.


----------



## la_cachette (Oct 24, 2011)

la_cachette said:


> Hi Pete, I'm in Penang too. If you like to meet up sometime, let me know.


Pete, will do. Let's keep in touch

Here's my email

nickie99 at hotmail dot com

I'll see you around in Penang then.


----------

